# What's with "Navy Flake"?



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

There seems to be no rhyme or reason to what's called a Navy Flake. Perique, Virginia, Burley, Latakia, Canvendish...any mix of tobaccos at all, apparently. Navy mixtures and blends seem have the same lack of definition -- hell, they aren't even a flakes any more, so what's the connection with those? And why aren't there "Merchant Marine" blends, since it wasn't even "Navy" people doing all that smoking in the beginning. And what about the Army!? Where's the Army Air Corps Flake?! "Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms Flake"?!

I guess there is Squadron Leader, though. Hmmmm....


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't know where I got this impression or if it's correct or not, but I have it in my mind that Navy mixtures contain rum.

Someone correct me here if I'm wrong.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

"The British Navy issued each sailor with a measure of tobacco that was preserved with rum. The tobacco was in form of a rope that was sliced with a knife and then either smoked or chewed. Tobacco, especially when chewed, is a great appetite suppressant and I imagine helped the British sailors tolerate thin rations."

" Makes sense that traditional navy flakes would have a rum casing."


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

(gathered from old wives tales)

In the yonder olde days, when the letter "e" was appended to every third word in a sentence, sailing ships took quite a while to get from hither to thither. Sailors would pack their tobacco, usually twisted into ropes as they seemed to have some affinity to ropes and tying knots, into their barrels of rum (which they also apparently had an affinity for, hence the song "yo ho ho and a bottle of rum", etc). The baccy stayed moist while they blundered about trying to find continents (and in Chris C's case, the wrong continents), and when necessary they simply sliced off a wad of baccy to chew or wedge into their smoking pipe. Hence the "cut" in the Navy Cut. Today's boats move a little faster, and are probably all non-smoking in any case, so the term appears to be a wistful throwback to the good olde days. Or, in some cases, marketing hype.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I have wondered about that as well. I think the rum is consistent, but the difference in casing seems huge. I like Stokkebye or Mac Baren NF's as daily smokers, mild and a little spicy. I get the distinct impression you could pound flakes of Sam Gaweths Navy in between leaking boards on a wooden boat to stop the water, it's a much more potent flavor.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

RJpuffs said:


> (gathered from old wives tales)
> 
> In the yonder olde days, when the letter "e" was appended to every third word in a sentence, sailing ships took quite a while to get from hither to thither. Sailors would pack their tobacco, usually twisted into ropes as they seemed to have some affinity to ropes and tying knots, into their barrels of rum (which they also apparently had an affinity for, hence the song "yo ho ho and a bottle of rum", etc).


Rum! Yep, that seems like the best bet -- in addition to the pressed or twisted rope aspect. (Yeah, Dave, you can claim credit too!)


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's an old thread where something similar was discussed. Thought some of you might find it interesting if you missed it:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/280542-navy-cut.html


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

All this talk of Navy Flake is givin me the itch to sample it. Anyone notice how agressive the guy in the video was when he was packin that bowl, almost like he was tryin to stuff a loaf of bread in a condom.


----------



## phatmax (Mar 18, 2009)

canadianpiper said:


> all this talk of navy flake is givin me the itch to sample it. Anyone notice how agressive the guy in the video was when he was packin that bowl, almost like he was tryin to stuff a loaf of bread in a condom.


hahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!

You win the internet today!!!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

canadianpiper said:


> Anyone notice how agressive the guy in the video was when he was packin that bowl, almost like he was tryin to stuff a loaf of bread in a condom.


:biglaugh:


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

canadianpiper said:


> All this talk of Navy Flake is givin me the itch to sample it. Anyone notice how agressive the guy in the video was when he was packin that bowl, almost like he was tryin to stuff a loaf of bread in a condom.


I have a 250 gram box on the way, PM me your address and I'll send you a sample.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Also keep in mind that "Navy Flake" doesn't mean they are of the same flavor profile or blend. LNF is very different from MacB Navy Flake and they are different from the others. So you may not like one Navy Flake, but you may love another.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> Also keep in mind that "Navy Flake" doesn't mean they are of the same flavor profile or blend.


Precisely the thing that led to my bafflement and posting the question. It seems to speak more to preparation and form than constituent ingredients. I had gotten the impression they had to have SOMETHING in common with regard to tobacco, but apparently not the case. It seems to be burley and/or Virginia stright up or combined with just about any condiment tobaccos and different casings.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Then you get LNF which is a VaPer. If it was just VA/Bur then Uni Flake could be called a "Navy Flake" as well, but it's not.

I had the same question, and there has to be something similar, but I don't know what it is. They definitely don't follow the traditional definition.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> Then you get LNF which is a VaPer. If it was just VA/Bur then Uni Flake could be called a "Navy Flake" as well, but it's not.


One could almost ask why aren't ALL flakes "navy flake"?


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

All this confusion over a flake, Well I hope its good either way. Thanks Paul.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

According to the description on the tins of Orlik Golden Sliced, it is a "Navy Flake" and "Navy Flake" is a type of cut when the tobacco is pressed then sliced; the way OGS, LNF, MBNF, etc. are. That would be more in line with all of the "Navy Flakes" out there.


----------

